# What Tires? - Make Recommendations.



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Its time to get some new tires. I've been researching them for a few weeks now but need to make a decision. I dont think I want to go with replacement 710s. Ill be driving to Florida in 2 weeks. Recommend some options, if you have used them personally.


----------



## Tonyb92681 (Aug 2, 2014)

I had Goodyear Assurance TripleTreds on a previous car. I loved them. Incredible in all kinds of weather. Just amazing tires. I also got over 100,000 miles out of them with regular rotations. Not cheap though, but good stuff never is. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I had Bridgestone Turanza Serenity's and loved them, but no snow down here (which I hear they are not good in), my replacements for the Firestones this time will be the Pirelli P7's. Have great reviews on Tire Rack, and exactly what I'm looking for with a good ride and quietness.

BTW, it really depends on what you are looking for, quietness, ride, lower rolling resistance, handling, etc. No tire is great in every aspect. 
Good luck!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I've had Continental Extreme Contact DWS tires on my Mazda P5 for three winters now (about 20,000 miles). They are 195/50x16s and have been really good in all three conditions (dry, wet, snow). They are pretty quiet (Mazdas don't have much sound deadening). Can't really say they ride soft as the P5 has the same suspension as a Mazdaspeed, i.e. STIFF. They still show the snow indicator so I expect they will perform the same next winter. When the OEM tires go on the Civic, I'll likely replace them with a set of DWS tires also.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I just put Perelli Centuranto P7s on my son's LS. I drive these same tires on my ECO MT. Low rolling resistance and good traction.


----------



## jcihos (Jun 9, 2013)

I have Pirelli Centuranto P7s on my Grand Prix. Good all around tires with good traction and pretty quiet.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

obermd said:


> I just put Perelli Centuranto P7s on my son's LS. I drive these same tires on my ECO MT. Low rolling resistance and good traction.


I also put those on my wife's Civic last year and she is loving them. About 4000 miles ago I got some General Altimax RT43's for the Eco and except for a 2-3 mpg hit the handling is amazing!


----------



## Couch (Oct 11, 2013)

cooper CS4 touring were really good on my previous car. I currently run michelin pilot sport a/s tires but in 18inch size. tirerack.com has great user reviews on tires. i would just steer clear of anything that sounds cheap (sunny tires)


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> I've had Continental Extreme Contact DWS tires on my Mazda P5 for three winters now (about 20,000 miles). They are 195/50x16s and have been really good in all three conditions (dry, wet, snow). They are pretty quiet (Mazdas don't have much sound deadening). Can't really say they ride soft as the P5 has the same suspension as a Mazdaspeed, i.e. STIFF. They still show the snow indicator so I expect they will perform the same next winter. When the OEM tires go on the Civic, I'll likely replace them with a set of DWS tires also.


X2 on these.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm leaning towards the Michelin Premier A/S's. NTB can get me them for $124 a piece so im looking at roughly ~$600 out the door. Thoughts?


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Got the Michelin Premier A/S's today.


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

Just ordered a set of Pirelli P Zero's off tire rack on a closeout sale for like 120 ea. 225/45-18


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I got these for $120 a piece. I've ordered from tirerack before (33" Destination MTs) but with the wedding next weekend and immediately leaving for FL I didn't have time.


----------



## jmsanti (Feb 4, 2015)

I like the Conti DW for summer use. They offer excellent grip on dry and dry roads.


----------

